# Elevar Tensión de pilas para puente H



## dragondgold (Oct 5, 2009)

Hola resulta que estoy haciendo un robot y funciona perfecto exepto por un problema, para controlar los motores utilizo un puente H un L298 pero al motor lo alimento con 5V y leyendo el datasheet me di cuenta de que el integrado no funciona con menos de 5V y las pilas me dan algo de 4.8V o sea q ni prende :-?. Queria saber si alguno tiene un circuito para elevar las tensión de los 5V de las pilas, son pilas de 2800mA y necesitaria por lo menos unos 8-10V y un 1A en la salida es posible? Agradezco la ayuda.


----------



## Eduardo (Oct 5, 2009)

Pone una pila mas! Raton!


----------



## dragondgold (Oct 5, 2009)

Es que la intensión es no utilizar mas pilas y además un pila más me lo subo a 6V y en cuanto comienzen a descargarse ya otra vez el puente H no funciona por eso queria elevarlo a 8 o 10V


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 5, 2009)

Comparto lo que dice Eduardo, NO lo de ratón, si agregas "Algo" que eleve el voltaje de tu pila, este "Algo" consume para su funcionamiento coriente de tu pila, con lo acorta su vida (Carga).


----------



## Eduardo (Oct 5, 2009)

dragondgold dijo:


> Es que la intensión es no utilizar mas pilas y además un pila más me lo subo a 6V y en cuanto comienzen a descargarse ya otra vez el puente H no funciona por eso queria elevarlo a 8 o 10V


Cuando en una pila recargable se te viene abajo la tension tenes dos posibilidades:

1- La pila es vieja o nacio berreta --> Solucion: Comprar otra decente.

2- Simplemente se le esta terminando la carga. Por lo que si la duracion es menor de la que vos necesitas, no sirve elevar la la tension, porque entre que el rendimiento del elevador es menor que y una pila rinde menos cuanta mas corriente le sacas --> *te va a durar bastante menos*.


Si para una autonomia determinada te encontras que el volumen que ocupan las pilas de NiMH es demasiado olvidate de elevadores de tension (me hace acordar al Joule Thief :evil: ), no vas a violar la termodinamica con ideas romanticas --> Tenes que cambiar de tipo de pilas, por ejemplo unas de Ion-Litio


----------



## mendek (Oct 5, 2009)

definitivamente estoy de acuerdo con eduardo mejor utiliza de las pilas de algun telefono inalambrico que duran un buen y creo que por lo general te entregan de 6 a 8 volts y no hay nececidad de gastar a cada rato en nuevas pilas ya que las puedes recargar.


----------



## dragondgold (Oct 6, 2009)

Ok, muchas gracias por la ayuda, le voy a poner unas pilas más entonces, les cuento que mi robot tiene un motor de esos de los autos a radicontrol uno común tienen idea mas o menos de cuanto consumen ya que no tengo amperímetro.


----------

